# Rifle for grouse



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I was looking through the upland game proc an noticed that it didn't say anything about being able to use a rifle for grouse. It says that archery, crossbow, shotguns and handguns are legal methods. So am I missing something or is a .22 rifle a no no but my .40 cal pistol is good to go?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

No rifles...no .22lr rifles...no pistols without shot shells...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> I was looking through the upland game proc an noticed that it didn't say anything about being able to use a rifle for grouse. It says that archery, crossbow, shotguns and handguns are legal methods. So am I missing something or is a .22 rifle a no no but my .40 cal pistol is good to go?


Your pistol must have at least 1/2 oz of shot in it to be legal according to the regs.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok thats what I thought, good thing I checked as every other state I have hunted grouse in they could be taken with a rifle or handgun using what ever bullet you wanted. Many grouse have fallen to my little .22 pistol outside of Utah.

Guess I just didn't believe what I was reading.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I imagine that people violate that law every year with a deer hunting rifle, trekking poles, rocks, and sling shots.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I imagine that people violate that law every year with a deer hunting rifle, trekking poles, rocks, and sling shots.


NO WAY!?! :EAT:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

What is a trekking pole? When I go hiking I use the assistance of 2 grouse head loppers.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish the more powerful air rifles were legal.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

Wyoming Ruffie:


Wyoming Blue:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh Goob. I figured all you had to do was point your finger and whisper "bang" and the grouse would fall dead faster than you can say pickled grouse livers. Isn't that how you get your white tailed ptarmigan?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Sheesh Goob. I figured all you had to do was point your finger and whisper "bang" and the grouse would fall dead faster than you can say pickled grouse livers. Isn't that how you get your white tailed ptarmigan?


Did I tell ya I missed my ram?

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you had used your finger instead of the rifle you would be eating big horn oysters for breakfast.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I had a lot of fun chasing big old Blue Grouse at timber line in Montana.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Did I tell ya I missed my ram?
> 
> .


You shouldn't have used the haggis for cover scent.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> You shouldn't have used the haggis for cover scent.


Had he not broken the stock on the Newton he would be saying..."did I tell you I got my awesome ram" !!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

On the subject of shooting grouse with the rifle, I'm assuming you were doing that during a big game hunt. We did that all the time growing up - grouse, cottontails, snowshoes, any kind of upland game we'd come upon was fair game in my home state of Idaho. I did that until on one hunt, I was putting the sneak on an elk, and had him come storming in to the bugle, when my hunting buddy decided to shoot his dang 30-30 at some grouse. Deal was, he was a bad shot. 4 shots later, no grouse, and the elk decided he had better things to do. So I'm reminded of the old saying "shooting at rabbits scares big game away." Never done it since.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Preferred method is a whirly stick

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

